# Liquid Vs Dry Malt Extract



## sgw86 (16/3/12)

Hi All,

I am looking at doing my first Extract Brew and am contemplating using either Liquid or Dry malt. Most recipes I have seen call for 2.4kg+ of LME.

What is the difference between Liquid and Dry Malt? Can you use Dry in place of Liquid Malt when called for in a recipe?

I am aware that you have about 20% of water in Liquid malt, which would mean that 2.4kg of LME would equate to 2kg of Dry Malt?

If coming up with a Extract Recipe is it better to use Liquid or Dry?

Thanks for the help.

Cheers,

Sam.


----------



## mwd (16/3/12)

You can get a bigger variety of liquid malts where as there is only dark and light available that I am aware of in the dry extract.
1kg of dry malt is equivalent to the 1.5 (7) can of liquid malt. Do they taste any different I have no clue as I have mixed the two in most of my kits and bits brews.

Edit: I forgot about Breiss and of course you can get a dry wheat extract. I see the Breiss is not available at the moment from Craft Brewer.


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/12)

Briess do a few different types of dme. I find that with the Briess dme you don't need to add dextrose to get a decent FG, as opposed to the Bintani one where FG's are usually highish (1.014)


----------



## JaseH (16/3/12)

I have read that DME doesn't oxidise as easily as LME, hence with DME you should have less issues with so called extract twang caused by using extract that hasn't been stored well or is not as fresh.

I used all DME bases for my extract recipes for a few reasons, it was cheaper to buy DME online and have it shipped to me than to buy LME locally. I brewed hoppy PA's and IPA's with steeped spec grains so the base malt didnt matter so much and light ale malt was all I needed.

The DME I used wasn't labelled but must have been the Bintani I think coz I had to use 500gm of dex in my recipes to get down to around 1011-1012 for a Pale Ale with some crystal.


----------



## malt_shovel (16/3/12)

Sambo7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking at doing my first Extract Brew and am contemplating using either Liquid or Dry malt. Most recipes I have seen call for 2.4kg+ of LME.
> 
> ...




If it was me, I would definately go with the dry malt extract, and then add steep some specialty grains for bringing up to your specific recipe.

Liquid malt extract is great if it is fresh, but it is more susceptible to problems with oxidation / staling than dry malt extract. Sure you can get different types of liquid extract, but with the range of available specialty malts I would rather use a dry for the base and then use some fresh specialty malts and hops to bring it up to the recipe specs.

Cheers


----------



## J Grimmer (19/3/12)

I always found liquid malts to be more cost effective so i normally just use pale liquid as a base, it depends i gues on the turnover of the HB supplier your using. If in doubt go the tinned cans or the dried malts.


----------



## sgw86 (19/3/12)

J Grimmer said:


> I always found liquid malts to be more cost effective so i normally just use pale liquid as a base, it depends i gues on the turnover of the HB supplier your using. If in doubt go the tinned cans or the dried malts.



Thanks for the feedback.

With regards to Dried Malt Extract, which is the better brand to use? or does it not make much difference?

Reason I ask is that I noticed some LHBS around here stock either Briess, Coopers or no name Light/Dark Dried Malt Extract.

For my next Extract Brew I need to use a Light Dry malt. I was going to use the Coopers Light Dry Malt as it's a little cheaper than the others.

Do you notice any difference between using the above brands?


----------



## yum beer (19/3/12)

If you can get Briess dried extracts use them, they will be a little pricier but should be a better quality.

I have never used Briess so cant say for sure but they do have a good reputation, never had a problem with coopers malt though.


----------



## JaseH (19/3/12)

This is what I used: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1001

Made some good beer


----------



## Nick JD (19/3/12)

A lot of the no-name malt extract is confectionary grade and I think it's often mashed really high. It's gives a sweet, thick beer.

The stuff that goes into the middle of a malteezer.


----------



## J Grimmer (19/3/12)

Sambo7 said:


> With regards to Dried Malt Extract, which is the better brand to use? or does it not make much difference?
> 
> Reason I ask is that I noticed some LHBS around here stock either Briess, Coopers or no name Light/Dark Dried Malt Extract.
> 
> ...



I have used bothe coopers and no name LDME in brews side by side and noticed no difference between the 2.


----------



## sgw86 (19/3/12)

J Grimmer said:


> I have used bothe coopers and no name LDME in brews side by side and noticed no difference between the 2.



Thanks for the feedback J Grimmer! Greatly appreciated. Looks like i'll stick with the cheapest (Coopers).

Thanks again to everyone!


----------

